# 2011 Felt FC



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

What do you think of the new FC frame? I think it looks great and at its price point it is an awesome deal. Probably best in class by a long way.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

No love for the FC? Or is it because it is a frameset and not a complete bike.


----------



## Zmony (Mar 1, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> No love for the FC? Or is it because it is a frameset and not a complete bike.


I am looking at this frameset. My local LBS told me they would not have any stock in until early November. Would like to hear if others have had better luck finding them.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm a little shocked at the price - it's a good deal! You get BB30 compatibility to boot! Too bad the sizing for F series bikes doesn't really work for me (head tube too short).


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

You'er not the only one surprised by the cost! I'm planning to switch from my 2010 ZC to the 2011 FC frameset in october. I want to ride it before buying it. The headtube is low, but a longer steering tube and stem could compensate. I was also looking at the Argon 18 framesets.


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

You might also want to take a look at the Canyon Ultimate CF frameset. Pro tour tested, about the same weight, has gotten very good reviews from the major cycling publications, and is only about $1000 for the entire module, which includes a Ritchey WCS stem, seatpost, and headset.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

dcl10 said:


> You might also want to take a look at the Canyon Ultimate CF frameset. Pro tour tested, about the same weight, has gotten very good reviews from the major cycling publications, and is only about $1000 for the entire module, which includes a Ritchey WCS stem, seatpost, and headset.


Hey stop tempting me! I have had my eye on that Canyon as well for some time. Too bad Canyon doesn't sell in NA yet, but word is they will in 2011/2012. I have a brother who lives in Europe, so I was thinking I could always visit and have the frame shipped to him to pick up and come home with! :thumbsup:


----------



## systemsixlv (Aug 2, 2010)

I was just looking at those Felt FC Frames but it would take well over a month or so to receive it once ordered. Local bike shop said they have customers that have been waiting for months. Felt is totally losing credibility quick. They have had all kinds of fork issues and now can't hold production. Looking for a way to source a Canyon now.


----------



## cole91 (May 13, 2009)

For the most part, all bike brands kind of suck at forecasting and half the time its really hard to get certain bikes from certain companies. Felt has always been one of the best for fastest shipments. The F series forks were recalled and its been hard for them to get enough to replace all of them because they sold so many, the pre bought get the forks first. So they are just getting forks in for the new bikes and the F series should be available very soon. Not to mention it was a voluntary recall and they never had one break, they just did it to be sure to keep everyone safe.


----------



## gars524 (Mar 26, 2011)

If Canyon were available in the US, I would have bought one. Instead I bought an FC and have been happy with it. There were fork issues, but they have started shipping again with Easton and Enve forks. I think that is a better deal than the factory forks anyway. Definitely one of the better deals out there.


----------

